# Texting



## lonelywifeofindiana (Feb 7, 2011)

I have discovered a few months ago, my hubby is texting a woman who he claims to be a friend. He works 3rd shift about an hour away, the text are all when he's at work. When I confronted him, he said he would stop and I felt like we could move on. Our sex life even seem to get better, since I felt more comfortable since he told me he would stop. I go to pay this months bill....the texting slowed down but then picked up again. I asked him again and same response she's just a friend. I told him it bothers me and he completely ignores my feelings. So, now I am really skittish about everything. I feel like we can't be intimate, since he hasn't been honest. I feel like he spends more time with her talking than with me. He sleeps all day, then works all night. Sometimes, its like I don't even know who he is. 

I guess I need some advice on how to make it clearer I am bother by it and how it makes me feel. I feel like why should I give my all if he is not. So, any advice or support would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to the site, sorry you are here under these circumstances. Your husband is disrespecting you and it is very likley he is in an Emotional Affiar with this woman. You have confronted him and he has declined to stop, this is normal for a wayward as they are addicted to the OW (other woman), There are steps to take below is an extract, change the gender to your circumstance:- 



> You start of by securing copies of the text messages. You do not need more evidence if you have the messages.
> 
> You access your wife's facebook page and copy all her friends details into a secure area, into word etc.
> 
> ...


Some articles for you to read.

Affaircare site

Articles

Marriage Builders site.

Articles


----------

